# Tips for the 1st winter with a baby.



## manhattanskier (Aug 7, 2015)

My wife and I are super excited to be expecting on September 2nd. I have been an avid skier my whole life averaging 20 days for the past few years, my wife now loves the sport after I have been teaching her for the past 3 she is now an intermediate. What do you all suggest we do for the first winter with a baby? Who has experience? I don't want to alienate my wife who now loves the sport 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crank (Aug 7, 2015)

No easy answers.  We skied less.  Brought grandparents along for weekend trips which entails getting a 2 bedroom condo.  Hired local babysitters through a service.  Take turns watching the kid in the lodge and skiing.  Hate to say it but you will likely see your number of days go down for a while.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2015)

Teaching your wife to ski was your first mistake.   j/k


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 7, 2015)

Bring the family and pay for daycare at the mountain.


----------



## DJAK (Aug 7, 2015)

Look forward to when they turn 3 or 4. Or $pend a ton of time and money dragging the operation around or skiing on your own and feeling guilty. Is what it is. A couple times a year go to the lodge and do the trade off solo thing to get your fix. A few years of less days is not the worst thing in the world. It gets better quick.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 7, 2015)

The 3 main schools of thought seem to be 1) one of you ski for the day while the other stays home with your baby and then flip rolls on a different day so you both get some days on the hill - probably the most economical option, but you won't get to ski with your wife that way and vise versa (could be a pro or a con  )

#2) Start using the daycare facilities that most resorts have - both of you get to ski, you can pop in and see your child throughout the day (the most expensive option, and daycare spots can book up quickly or be sold out on short notice at times - takes planning ahead, but you + your wife get to ski together this way)

#3 You both go to the mountain to ski on the same day, but only 1 is skiing for a few runs while the other is inside the lodge watching your child - you then switch off a few times throughout the day

Which one works best??? Depends on a bunch of personal preferences for sure


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 7, 2015)

Just get one of those baby carrier things and bring the kid with you:


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 7, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Just get one of those baby carrier things and bring the kid with you:
> 
> Says the voice of experience, obviously. If Manhattanskier's baby is born in September, he is not going skiing until late in the season, nor sleeping more than 4 hours at a time. (I've been watching my son and his wife struggling with my 2-month-old first grandson.)


----------



## Tin (Aug 7, 2015)

I've seen many moms and dads at MRG wish babies strapped on and the child sleeping. Made me a little nervous to watch. Two of the infants looked quite new to the world.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2015)

Tin said:


> I've seen many moms and dads at MRG wish babies strapped on and the child sleeping. Made me a little nervous to watch. Two of the infants looked quite new to the world.



I told my wife about seeing this.  Her response was, "You are not using our son as a human airbag"


----------



## crank (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree that with a September due date the kid will be a bit young for carting around until at least late in the season.  I used to put my son in one of those kid carrier backpacks and take him out xc skiing.  The rhythm of my diagonal stride put him to sleep almost instantly.  One time I fell and he didn't even wake up.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2015)

drjeff said:


> #3 You both go to the mountain to ski on the same day, but only 1 is skiing for a few runs while the other is inside the lodge watching your child - you then switch off a few times throughout the day



I have some friends who would buy one ticket and put it on a a piece of outwear (I think a vest that they could wear under their jackets but the ticket could be visible). They would switch off using the vest. Also some mountains do have a parent swap ticket - maybe Bretton Woods?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 7, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Just get one of those baby carrier things and bring the kid with you:



+1


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 7, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> *Tips for the 1st winter with a baby.*



Really small skis.


----------



## jimk (Aug 8, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The 3 main schools of thought seem to be 1) one of you ski for the day while the other stays home with your baby and then flip rolls on a different day so you both get some days on the hill - probably the most economical option, but you won't get to ski with your wife that way and vise versa (could be a pro or a con  )
> 
> #2) Start using the daycare facilities that most resorts have - both of you get to ski, you can pop in and see your child throughout the day (the most expensive option, and daycare spots can book up quickly or be sold out on short notice at times - takes planning ahead, but you + your wife get to ski together this way)
> 
> ...



Probably a combination of the above is what you may have to do.  If you go on multiday ski trips take non or light skiing friends or relatives to watch child while you both ski.  Non-skiing grandparents are esp. good for this because they get to enjoy grandchild while you're out skiing.  I too have done the child in backpack while skiing thing, but the kids were more like one year old when I did it.  Did it both lift served d/h and no lift XC.  Maybe you and wife would enjoy XC skiing a few times with baby on nice weather days?


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 8, 2015)

The best part is the first time your little one is out on skis.  This is my son from last year at age 3:


----------



## marcski (Aug 8, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> The best part is the first time your little one is out on skis.  This is my son from last year at age 3:


It gets even better.  Wait until they get older and start to really like skiing and want to stay out on the hill even after you've had enough for the day and want to have an apres beer or 3... Now that is satisfaction.


----------



## dlague (Aug 8, 2015)

Some ski resorts have a single ticket that can be shared.  Condo with you parents hers or yours which ever shares space well.  Day trips if you are close to skiing are the easiest since relatives or close friends can sit.      Trips extended or local will be limited for sure.  Make the best if it.  At two tether and at 3 lessons and you will be out all the time before you know it.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 8, 2015)

I average 15 days a year.. Last year with a new baby i had 4.. But soo looking forward to next winter when he will be out there with us


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 8, 2015)

I went from averaging 20-30 days a year, to 4 or 5 the year my son was born. In the 4 years since then, I've worked it back up to about 20 last year. Now we have another on the way, so I expect to go back into the single digits. 

Very true about the feeling once you get them on snow, though.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 8, 2015)

we took our newborn and five year old to sugarbush last december, and brought my mother along...the five year old was in lessons and my mom watched the baby while we skied...even brought him to the hill to watch us all one day...worked out well, but be prepared to schlep....i see the hard work and sacrifice of personal ski time as an investment in my future enjoyment of skiing with the family

the five year old is in lessons here in pa as well, which gets us out regularly too...another couple seasons for the baby, and we'll all be out there...be here before i know it, right?


----------



## yeggous (Aug 9, 2015)

Thus far I think everyone has missed a really important dimension. I see a lot of ski clubs where the parents take turn throwing themselves on the grenade. A bunch of families share parental responsibilities. It is the most painful experience imaginable when you are the Shepard for the day, but it pays off big time on the weekends when it is someone else's problem. I know that ,out ski clubs in Vermont are family clubs so you should be able to find something there. The singles clubs in New England are (as far as I know) isolated to New Hampshire so that should not be an issue.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone for writing in, it really helps. I really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 9, 2015)

Enjoy it! It gets better every year except for the costs which become more and more every year.

...by the way start saving for college now!


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes, we are setting up the savings accounts for college. I plan on going to ski swaps like crazy as he grows up. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 9, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> I plan on going to ski swaps like crazy as he grows up.


We did seasonal ski, boot & pole, rentals for my daughter when she was growing up. Not sure what it costs now but back then it was only a little over $100 to rent for the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2015)

One thing not mentioned is finding a place to ski closer to home.  A big influence on why I chose the Granite Pass this winter is that Crotched is only an hour and twenty minutes from home.  I have a five months old.  I see a lot of quick half day or night skiing sessions the next few years.  Sure I'd rather be up at Attitash or Wildcat, but some skiing is better than no skiing.

I'm assuming you live in Manhattan.  If I lived there I'd learn to enjoy Mountain Creek.  I'd probably get a pass there and do the switch off with my wife or go solo occasionally and encourage the wife to do the same.


----------



## dlague (Aug 9, 2015)

I mentioned that try to ski local and do not day trips where family can sit.


----------



## moresnow (Aug 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming you live in Manhattan.  If I lived there I'd learn to enjoy Mountain Creek.



Clearly you've never skied Mountain Creek.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 9, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Clearly you've never skied Mountain Creek.



Haha. 

Biggest help to me being able to ski as much as I do is Grandma and Grandpa. I drop the boy off and go skiing, they get to spend more time with their grandkid. Win-win.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2015)

moresnow said:


> Clearly you've never skied Mountain Creek.



I haven't, but I've also spent seasons at Wisp,  Maryland and Snowshoe, WV.  Snowshoe wasn't terrible, Wisp completely sucked.  You make due....


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 9, 2015)

Try this:

Friday night, pack all of your ski stuff in the car (either after your wife goes to sleep, or while she is preoccupied in some way with the baby).  

Saturday morning, "discover" that some sort of grocery item is need of replacement (for example, perhaps you accidentally left the milk on the counter over night.  Oops.).  Be a good guy and offer to go get more milk.  After all, it's your fault, not to mention there is 8" of new snow on the ground.  Don't make your wife go out in that....

Go skiing instead.  Apologize profusely later.  You should probably grab some flowers on the way home.  

Let us know how it works.  

Good luck.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 9, 2015)

Well the fact she enjoys skiing is a step in the right direction, My wife skied a few times with me before we were married and lost interest or at least that's what I thought.
First Boy came and I took him out when he was four ,He had a blast but got tired and threw a tantrum while riding up the lift .
He almost slipped under the bar ! Scared the hell out of me. I didn't take him back till he was 9 .
A sad fact...After the baby comes you are no longer her priority, nothing else matters, she is now a Mama Bear! 
Change as many diapers as you can! Laundry and all that ....grovel....there is no pride when it comes to time on the slopes whatever it takes!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't, but I've also spent seasons at Wisp,  Maryland and Snowshoe, WV.  Snowshoe wasn't terrible, Wisp completely sucked.  You make due....



+1 it terrible nights after snow storm mid week . Catamount is good family place less then 2 hours from city offf taconic parkway.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 9, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Try this:
> 
> Friday night, pack all of your ski stuff in the car (either after your wife goes to sleep, or while she is preoccupied in some way with the baby).
> 
> ...



Sounds like a winner if I ever heard one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Sounds like a winner if I ever heard one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  Always easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask for permission. Results though vary.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't, but I've also spent seasons at Wisp,  Maryland and Snowshoe, WV.  Snowshoe wasn't terrible, Wisp completely sucked.  You make due....



Hunter is only a little over an hour further so I will most likely be going there, also other Catskill ski areas are not bad 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Always easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask for permission. Results though vary.



I can confirm.  That strategy got me a trip out West each of the past 2 years!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 10, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> Hunter is only a little over an hour further so I will most likely be going there, also other Catskill ski areas are not bad


Hunter is the last place I'd bring a newborn.


----------



## marcski (Aug 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Hunter is the last place I'd bring a newborn.



Why? It's the K-mart of NY.  .


----------



## jimk (Aug 10, 2015)

siliconebobsquarepants said:


> change as many diapers as you can! Laundry and all that ....grovel....there is no pride when it comes to time on the slopes whatever it takes!


  word.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a 5 year old daughter and took her out for the first time last season when she was 4 and she loved it. As for the year she was born, my situation was different, as the wife was not a skier. I got in 26 days that year. Being a little over an hour from Sunday River helped. Left at 6:30 on Sundays, on snow by 8, skied non stop until noon (15-20 runs), a couple beers from 12-1, and home by 2:30. Encouraged her to take off when I got home on, and to do whatever she wanted on Saturdays, i.e. compromise. The fact that your wife is a skier changes the game a bit though.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 10, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> We did seasonal ski, boot & pole, rentals for my daughter when she was growing up. Not sure what it costs now but back then it was only a little over $100 to rent for the season.



I do that now for my two, $99 each and they have a deal with Bretton Woods for free jr season passes. Now that is Win-Win!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 10, 2015)

My #3 kiddo was born 8/31. Skiied til mid-April, delivered and I was skiing by Dec (after c-section). By then we had ski house and 2 older kids already on skis - I got cheaper pass and didn't get normal # days in, but enough to satisfy me. Started kiddo at 2.5yo and is best skier of them all - got the rhythm inutero. 

So it's possible - but I know what be a new parent is like compared to a seasoned one, lol. Getting kid #1 as baby out of house is a project with tons of equipment. By kid #3 you've got one diaper and spare clothes somewhere in the car, if you dig deep enough - the kid just goes where rest of family has to go. 

Having lodge sitting grandparents is like hitting lottery. Otherwise....much harder- but trust me - you don't miss it much enjoying the new bundle and life adjustments. Not that I am still bummed about missing 95/96 season...

congrat, don't sweat it - ski mountains aren't going anywhere, enjoy the baby!


----------



## Tin (Aug 10, 2015)

Pulling out is a good way to avoid this sort of thread.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I told my wife about seeing this.  Her response was, "You are not using our son as a human airbag"



Just tell her you take lessons from HS and now it is physically impossible for you to fall.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 10, 2015)

My 2nd is due any day at this point and my goal is to get out as often as I can regardless of conditions. I have a 2.5 yr old as well and my spring was non-existent because of help issues with her. If you can get a babysitter and it's freezing or raining....just go.

As far as skiing with your kid. My daughter had just turned 2 when I got her on skis this year. I bought a $40 set of plastic skis that go over her boots. I picked a couple of sunny 50 degree days and we literally just went to the sledding hill. If you make it fun for them, they might get as obsessed with skiing as you are.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 10, 2015)

My wife caught us watching skiing videos at the breakfast table in the middle of July...


----------



## Tin (Aug 10, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> My wife caught us watching skiing videos at the breakfast table in the middle of July...



Awesome picture.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 10, 2015)

I can 100% assure you, that any days off your typical season average you loose during the next season or 2 will be more than made up in the form of the incredible rush you'll get when you see your kid on skis for the 1st time in a few seasons!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 10, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Try this:
> 
> Friday night, pack all of your ski stuff in the car (either after your wife goes to sleep, or while she is preoccupied in some way with the baby).
> 
> ...



This a man that speak from experience. I always check the forcast and then try to get my wife to go have a girls night a few days before said storm. That way when she sees me packing up my gear she can't say no. She caught on last year though so I might have to go with the plan that SMS mentioned.


----------



## dlague (Aug 10, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I can 100% assure you, that any days off your typical season average you loose during the next season or 2 will be more than made up in the form of the incredible rush you'll get when you see your kid on skis for the 1st time in a few seasons!



+1


----------



## moresnow (Aug 10, 2015)

Tin said:


> Pulling out is a good way to avoid this sort of thread.



If that is your game plan, we'll be seeing you posting here soon enough.


----------



## prsboogie (Aug 10, 2015)

Tin said:


> Pulling out is a good way to avoid this sort of thread.



YA, that worked well for the Duggers'


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 10, 2015)

Tin said:


> Pulling out is a good way to avoid this sort of thread.



Condoms!  IUDs!
Condoms!  IUDs!
Condoms!  IUDs!


----------



## Tin (Aug 11, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Condoms!  IUDs!
> Condoms!  IUDs!
> Condoms!  IUDs!



NuvaRing for the win!


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 11, 2015)

Tin said:


> NuvaRing for the win!



Just get her fixed...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Just get her fixed...



Or get married to her...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2015)

:lol:       then all you need to worry about is immaculate conception


----------



## yeggous (Aug 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:       then all you need to worry about is immaculate conception



As a relatively newly married man I could not agree more. Really it is sad.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 11, 2015)

The best birth control is wedding cake


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 11, 2015)

marcski said:


> Why? It's the K-mart of NY.  .



Who said anything about bringing a baby, I would not even brings wife there. The only reason why I go: Hunter West. It is a good day trip when "west way" is open...so like 4 days a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 11, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> My wife caught us watching skiing videos at the breakfast table in the middle of July...



You rock, I need to do what you are doing, any other words of wisdom?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 11, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I can 100% assure you, that any days off your typical season average you loose during the next season or 2 will be more than made up in the form of the incredible rush you'll get when you see your kid on skis for the 1st time in a few seasons!



That is the plan. I think it will help bring a lot of freshness to the sport for me as well 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 11, 2015)

manhattanskier said:


> You rock, I need to do what you are doing, any other words of wisdom?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



She was so young this year that I really didn't expect anything from her. I just made sure that she had a positive experience. I had the wife take a video of her riding the magic carpet and going down the hill which she watches regularly. I have to remind her that you can't ski on grass


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 12, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> She was so young this year that I really didn't expect anything from her. I just made sure that she had a positive experience. I had the wife take a video of her riding the magic carpet and going down the hill which she watches regularly. I have to remind her that you can't ski on grass



Did you tech her or did you have her go to a school?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nycskier (Aug 23, 2015)

If you think skiing with 1 kid is tough wait until you have 2! The year before my 1st son was born I had over 60 days on the mountain. They year after he was born I barely got in 6. For get trips out West or up to Jay Peak. In the beginning the bus trips will be your friend. The OvRide trips to Hunter will allow you to get a day of skiing in and still be home in time to put your kid to bed. I even managed to get in a few daytrips to VT. Its the easiest way to sneak a day on the mountain in when you are a new dad. Last year when my son turned 3 I taught him to ski. But I was no longer a skier rather I became a kiddie ski instructor. Instead of skiing moguls and woods in Tahoe and VT, I was skiing backwards down the bunny hills at Tuxedo Ridge and Campgaw. When your kid gets older go to Paragons and get a kids season ski rental for $100. Also make sure you get them an edgie wedgie! It is insane to try and teach a 3 or 4 year old how to ski for the 1st time without one. There are a bunch of bunny hills within an hours drive of NY. Tuxedo Ridge, Mount Peter and Campgaw are great places to teach a 3 year old to ski. They are so close to the city you can leave in the morning, ski with your kid and be home in time for afternoon nap! A lot of these places will let kids under 5 ski for free too. Chances are this is your future on skis. It will be different but it will also be VERY rewarding.


----------



## The Sneak (Aug 24, 2015)

I basically have 3 ski buddies.

One had his first kid last fall, have seen him 1x since. He skied 1x last year.
One will have his first kid late this year. 
Another has no kids but just bought a home 20 miles further away and is closing on it / planning upgrades that will conflict with ski season.

So basically my season is ruined 3 months before it starts.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 25, 2015)

nycskier said:


> If you think skiing with 1 kid is tough wait until you have 2! The year before my 1st son was born I had over 60 days on the mountain. They year after he was born I barely got in 6. For get trips out West or up to Jay Peak. In the beginning the bus trips will be your friend. The OvRide trips to Hunter will allow you to get a day of skiing in and still be home in time to put your kid to bed. I even managed to get in a few daytrips to VT. Its the easiest way to sneak a day on the mountain in when you are a new dad. Last year when my son turned 3 I taught him to ski. But I was no longer a skier rather I became a kiddie ski instructor. Instead of skiing moguls and woods in Tahoe and VT, I was skiing backwards down the bunny hills at Tuxedo Ridge and Campgaw. When your kid gets older go to Paragons and get a kids season ski rental for $100. Also make sure you get them an edgie wedgie! It is insane to try and teach a 3 or 4 year old how to ski for the 1st time without one. There are a bunch of bunny hills within an hours drive of NY. Tuxedo Ridge, Mount Peter and Campgaw are great places to teach a 3 year old to ski. They are so close to the city you can leave in the morning, ski with your kid and be home in time for afternoon nap! A lot of these places will let kids under 5 ski for free too. Chances are this is your future on skis. It will be different but it will also be VERY rewarding.



Thanks so much, judging from our user names it is obvious I am on your path as far as ski areas go. I really appreciate you writing in.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2015)

The Sneak said:


> I basically have 3 ski buddies.
> 
> One had his first kid last fall, have seen him 1x since. He skied 1x last year.
> One will have his first kid late this year.
> ...



Reach out to people on AZ about when are where your going. People get together from here all the time. Also, come to the summit this year you will meet tons of skiers.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2015)

nycskier said:


> If you think skiing with 1 kid is tough wait until you have 2! The year before my 1st son was born I had over 60 days on the mountain. They year after he was born I barely got in 6. For get trips out West or up to Jay Peak. In the beginning the bus trips will be your friend. The OvRide trips to Hunter will allow you to get a day of skiing in and still be home in time to put your kid to bed. I even managed to get in a few daytrips to VT. Its the easiest way to sneak a day on the mountain in when you are a new dad. Last year when my son turned 3 I taught him to ski. But I was no longer a skier rather I became a kiddie ski instructor. Instead of skiing moguls and woods in Tahoe and VT, I was skiing backwards down the bunny hills at Tuxedo Ridge and Campgaw. When your kid gets older go to Paragons and get a kids season ski rental for $100. Also make sure you get them an edgie wedgie! It is insane to try and teach a 3 or 4 year old how to ski for the 1st time without one. There are a bunch of bunny hills within an hours drive of NY. Tuxedo Ridge, Mount Peter and Campgaw are great places to teach a 3 year old to ski. They are so close to the city you can leave in the morning, ski with your kid and be home in time for afternoon nap! A lot of these places will let kids under 5 ski for free too. Chances are this is your future on skis. It will be different but it will also be VERY rewarding.



Even more interesting when you have 4 boys - it is a rough 9 years between the oldest and the youngest.  Got out about 6 times per season and got up to 10 days before having our last.  With our last son, the older boys that already had the skiing bug wanted to get out while the youngest was too young to get out.  Over the years when we had children under 2, we leveraged neighbors, family, and friends to get out.  Once our youngest was two and a half I tethered him (only one i did that with) and we never looked back.  BTW our other boys started off with lessons once they were 3.  Tethering the youngest allowed us to get out more with the others.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 26, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Reach out to people on AZ about when are where your going. People get together from here all the time. Also, come to the summit this year you will meet tons of skiers.



Agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 26, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> This is probably not a big deal in VT/NH/ME folks but I went to the local Lowe's in central MA and they had bags of wood pellet outside on sale.



It's probably a good idea to remind new parents to keep their houses warm during baby's first winter, but if I'm not mistaken he was actually looking for some tips on getting a few runs in between changing diapers.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 26, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> It's probably a good idea to remind new parents to keep their houses warm during baby's first winter, but if I'm not mistaken he was actually looking for some tips on getting a few runs in between changing diapers.



Dammit wrong thread!!


----------

